# Song Όλα οδηγούν σε σένα



## darkfie1d

Hi,

a few days ago I've just heard a music on a friend's computer which I couldn't understand the language and the music name even was wrong.. so I couldn't search for it over internet.. now I just don't feeling ok, and I believe it won't stop untill I find the both Lyric and Artist or atleast the song's real title!! I uploaded on my sharemation account so you can download it and if you know the song help me to find the lyric or song name or artist I donno anything about this song please help me

https://www.sharemation.com/Darkfield/01_GIA_HI_.mp3wish you the bests


----------



## Nedra

_
Available bandwidth quota for this filesystem has been exceeded.
(/Darkfield/01_GIA_HI_.mp3)

Please, try again later._

It does not work for me...


----------



## Whodunit

Jana, the link still doesn't work.


----------



## Jana337

I know that it does not but I cannot do anything to fix it. Too many people tried to access the page and it collapsed (my guess). I PMed darkfield1. I hope we can find a way to share the beautiful song (I was lucky enough to hear it when it was accessible), so stay tuned! 

Jana


----------



## Zanos

The title looks greek."Gia"(Γεια) means "hi" in greek.It could be Despoina Vandi..She has a very popular song with this title.Was it a woman or a man's voice?


----------



## Jana337

Zanos said:
			
		

> The title looks greek."Gia"(Γεια) means "hi" in greek.It could be Despoina Vandi..She has a very popular song with this title.Was it a woman or a man's voice?


Female, and I actually thought it could be Greek. Not sure, though.

Jana


----------



## la grive solitaire

If it _is_ Despina Vandi's "Gia"...

Poso se thelo - how much i want you 
poso mou leipeis - how much i miss you 
girise piso - come back 
yiati sou leo - because i'm telling you 
den boro horis esena - i can't deal without you 
kai den zo horis esena - and i can't live without you 
tha hatho, tha sou pethano - i'll get lost, i'll die for you 
an de se do - if i don't see you

http://top40-charts.com/chart.php?cid=2&compag=34


----------



## Elieri

Nope, this is definitely not Despina Vandi. Ah well, for those who can't hear the song; the first lines sound something like this: 

[skumya lomo disi kones stea nasi to........]

I think it sounds a bit eastern european.


----------



## Brioche

Elieri said:
			
		

> Nope, this is definitely not Despina Vandi. Ah well, for those who can't hear the song; the first lines sound something like this:
> 
> [skumya lomo disi kones stea nasi to........]
> 
> I think it sounds a bit eastern european.


 
It's *Greek* to me.


----------



## darkfie1d

sorry guys my bandwidth on that site excided please list you emails I'll send it for you right away


----------



## Zanos

Elieri said:
			
		

> Nope, this is definitely not Despina Vandi. Ah well, for those who can't hear the song; the first lines sound something like this:
> 
> * [skumya lomo disi kones stea nasi to........]*
> 
> I think it sounds a bit eastern european.



It must be "Όλα οδηγούν σε σένα"(Ola odigoun se sena) from the album "Geia" by Despoina Bandi.The first lines go like this:

Στου μυαλού μου τις εικόνες σε αναζητώ(Stou mialou mou tis ikones se anazito)
Κάθε σκεψή μου θολώνει πέφτει στο κενό(Kathe skepsi mou tholoni pefti sto keno)

By the way,this kind of music is based(for not say has stolen) in *really *good greek and generally eastern music that is more dificult to find but it's worth it if you are actualy looking for something good.
I don't like this kind of music at all but I'm sure you 'll find a Bandi's fun in this forum that could translate it for you in english.Cheers!


----------



## darkfie1d

Thank you Zanis  I don't know why I like this even though I don't understand it and it's not in my favorite geners and I'm big fan of Black and Doom metal beside the new age and some other geners with depresive moods.. but this song is very good to me. again thank you.

again Thank you all.


----------



## cherine

Hi,
This is a rough translation of the lyrics. I'm sure it's much more beautiful in Greek, but this all I could do.
I enjoyed the song very much, thank you darkfie1d 

I look for you in all the images that pass by my mind
All my thoughts get fade 
I miss your smile that's now very far away
I try to touch you again
In the reckage of my life, my soul falls apart
piece after piece, all going towards you
I stay alone in the dark and cry in the silence
I smell your perfume again
Now it's morning and my life is over
I love so much

It's a Greek friend of mine who helped me with this, I don't speak a word of Greek 
He also gave me this link, it seems interesting though in Greek. Maybe you can use any machine translation site to know what it says. It's about the singer and her album.


----------



## darkfie1d

Thank you Cherine and thanks for the translation I could barely find the lyric but not in the Greek language, thanks for the link. you guys in this place have helped me alot, I thank you all again. I wish I be usefull to you too.

Siavash A.


----------

